# had a good and a bad day.



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I went out and tried some calling today and my first stand I called in 2. It took them a really long time but they were coming when they were just in shooting range the wind shifted and they winded me. I took a quick shot and couldn't believe that I had missed. Stand number to call for awhile and look over and there is a coyote at about 200 yards. I don't know where he came from but he had me pegged down . It should have been a chip shot but somehow i missed again. The gun shot sent him off running and it also sent two more that were just on the other side of the hill. I then decided to check the sights on my rifle just to find out they were off. Never called anymore in after that so I hope tomoro is better.

Good day called in 5 coyotes bad day educated 5 coyotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Better luck tomorrow poe, at least you were out. Were the sights off ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Well you got to call in 5 yotes at least. Maybe they will come in again to a different sound or setup. Better luck next time though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Poe,

Don't get down on yourself. I can guarantee you that you would have never seen 5 coyotes from your recliner at home.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah it was shooting about 6 inches left and about 3 inches low. Yeah im not really complaining it was still a good day. But now that Im sighted back in they better watch out tomoro. Also now that I got it sighted in a might have to do it again because I have a bunch of 40gr VMax's loaded up that I want to start shooting now that the fur's are on the down hill. I don't shoot them anymore and they are cheaper than the bergers. Has anyone else been having good luck with the 40 gr Vmax in 22-250.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just loaded some for mine but unfortunately I only got to use them on prairie dogs. All i can say about their performance on those little guys is hahahahaha OH MY! hahahaha


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I have used them on a few dogs. The are deadly just stay away from the shoulder. I switched to the bergers because I found them to be more forgiving on running shots. The little VMax's were great on the first coyote but if you ever had some extras running off its nice to have a little more penetration that the bergers give me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not used the bergers in.224 diameter, yet, I assume that they are very accurate as well as deadly. I use the 35gr in my .204 and have found them to be accurate and tough enough that I have not had any splashes.


----------

